# Can you have too many isopods in a viv?



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Tried using the search button but all that came up were care sheets.
So I have 3 cultures of giant canyon isopods (About 100-200 in each, maybe more), and I was planning on using the ABG mix in the cultures to add to my newly built vivarium. I'm thinking of only using two cultures, mixing the ABG mix with more peat moss and more long fiber sphagnum so i could have more media. Would I be adding to many isos for a 29Gal tank? Or is that quantity normal?


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

The population numbers will adjust to the tanks nutrient levels and carrying capacity by themselves. If you add too much and there's not enough food, their numbers will lower.. however, you should probably add a much smaller amount than your originally planned amount and let them boom to the numbers that the Viv can sustain. This way you don't waste tons of those awesome isos.. giant canyons are HUGE (as you know) and adding too many too quickly would likely deplete their needed amounts of food in a brand new tank before they can start booming! 

Keep the extra giant canyons for your next viv!!


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

topher said:


> The population numbers will adjust to the tanks nutrient levels and carrying capacity by themselves. If you add too much and there's not enough food, their numbers will lower.. however, you should probably add a much smaller amount than your originally planned amount and let them boom to the numbers that the Viv can sustain. This way you don't waste tons of those awesome isos.. giant canyons are HUGE (as you know) and adding too many too quickly would likely deplete their needed amounts of food in a brand new tank before they can start booming!
> 
> Keep the extra giant canyons for your next viv!!


Haha i know how big they get alright! They go through a gallon of leaf litter in about a week or less. I ended up using only 1 culture because it was enough ABG mix to fill up my entire tank. All the isos were pretty small still and I already cant find them in the tank! 

Thanks for your input though, i appreciate it!


----------

